# rozmawiać o pierdołach



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Zastanawiam jak można przetłumaczyć:

Kobieta w średnim wieku mówi żartobliwie:

_Kobiety lubią sobie porozmawiać o różnych pierdołach_.  Women love talking about trifles?  Women love small talk?


----------



## Thomas1

tittle-tattle
prattle
gossip


----------



## NotNow

_Small talk _is the best option.


----------



## dreamlike

Mój głos idzie na *small talk. *


----------



## von Mises

Zdecydowanie small talk.


----------



## Szkot

Wolałbym chit-chat niż small talk.   I w SzkEng też blether.


----------



## dreamlike

Blather, or blether, since there exist variations in spelling, are universally recognized English words. The following is taken from OALD: 


*blather (on) (about something)* (informal, especially British English) blather (also *blether*) NOUN [uncountable]
)to talk continuously about things that are silly or unimportant
_What are you blathering on about now?
_


----------



## Szkot

Na pewno istnieje w AngEng słowo blather, ale mojim zdaniem uźywa się mnej niż blether w Szk/IrskEng, szczególnie jako czasownik.


----------



## wolfbm1

Szkot said:


> Na pewno istnieje w AngEng słowo blather, ale mojim zdaniem uźywa się mnej niż blether w Szk/IrskEng, szczególnie jako czasownik.


Mam nadzieję, że słowo *blether* nie ma wulgarnego zabarwienia, tak jak to jest w przypadku polskiego czasownika *pierdolić o czymś. *
Słownik PWN-Oxford podaje, że znaczy:
 blather ... infmln ględzenie n
vt pleść infml [idiocies]
vi [person] gadać od rzeczy or trzy po trzy infml


----------



## Thomas1

Ja wyczuwam 'pierdolić' w 'pierdoły', co prawda sporo wygładzone; jego pozostałości właściwie, bo słowo 'pierdoły' kojarzy mi się negatywnie, ale nie aż tak jak to, z którym jest spokrewnione. Odbieram je jako pospolite i, w tym kontekście, opisujące czyjeś rozmowy jako mało ważne, na które niepotrzebnie traci się czas.


----------



## LilianaB

Well, I think it has to be pointed out that it comes from really very low style language -- perhaps now it has become transparent. It literally means to _f... about something. _People probably don't think about the etymology of this phrase. So, the literal translation would be _to talk about f_.


----------



## ChipMacShmon

LillianaB. Nie wiem, czy przypadkiem _pierdoła, _nie pochodzi bezpośrednio od _pierdzieć/pierd_.

W takim wypadku _gadać pierdoły, _etymologicznie mogłoby być  bardziej powiązane z _fart about_.


----------



## dreamlike

[reconsidered] [reconsidered] [reconsidered] [reconsidered] [reconsidered] [reconsidered] [reconsidered]


----------



## Thomas1

Dreamlike, w razie czego jest jeszcze opcja kasowania postów.  


ChipMacShmon said:


> LillianaB. Nie wiem, czy przypadkiem _pierdoła, _nie pochodzi bezpośrednio od _pierdzieć/pierd_.
> 
> W takim wypadku _gadać pierdoły, _etymologicznie mogłoby być  bardziej powiązane z _fart about_.


 Etymologicznie przebiegało to:
pierdoły-->pierdoła-->pierdolić-->pierdzieć
Znaczenie "odbywać stosunek płciowy" jest najnowsze. Słownik W. Borysia podaje:


> od XVI w. 'pleść głupstwa, gadać bez potrzeby', wulg. 'lekceważąco, pogardliwie kogoś traktować', 'mieć stosunek płciowy'
> [...]
> Pierwotne znaczenie 'mocno, intensywnie pierdzieć', z czego powstały różne znaczenia pejoratywne, np. 'mówić głupio, niedorzecznie, bez sensu'. -- Od tego _pierdoła _'człowiek stary, niedołężny, gadający głupstwa, niedołęga'.
> [s. 430]


Por. też Brücknera.
Stąd też może osłabione, ale jednak pospolite, konotacje słowa 'pierdoły'.


----------



## LilianaB

ChipMacShmon said:


> LillianaB. Nie wiem, czy przypadkiem _pierdoła, _nie pochodzi bezpośrednio od _pierdzieć/pierd_.
> 
> W takim wypadku _gadać pierdoły, _etymologicznie mogłoby być  bardziej powiązane z _fart about_.



I am sorry, this part may not really be within my linguistic expertise. I am pretty sure this is the etymology I mentioned.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Witam.
> Zastanawiam jak można przetłumaczyć:
> 
> Kobieta w średnim wieku mówi żartobliwie:
> 
> _Kobiety lubią sobie porozmawiać o różnych pierdołach_.  Women love talking about trifles?  Women love small talk?


Trifles to zbyt eleganckie tłumaczenie. Moim zdaniem ‘crap’ oddaje właściwą konotację słowa.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Trifles to zbyt eleganckie tłumaczenie. Moim zdaniem ‘crap’ oddaje właściwą konotację słowa.



Użycie wyrażenia "porozmawiać o pierdołach" nie uderzyło mnie jako specjalnie niestosowne gdyż zostało wypowiedziane w sposób jowialny i żartobliwy.

Miało znaczyć tyle co "porozmawiać o głupotach albo o niczym". Przyznaję, że wolałbym usłyszeć te ostatnie określenia. Może dlatego wybrałem "trifles".


----------

